# Canadian tax



## Ahithophel (Dec 10, 2013)

Canuck here relocating to the UAE, was wondering if I am liable for taxes back in Canada? Last resident was in QC

Thanks for all the help in what I need to do.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes until you declare yourself non-resident, after that you're off the hook. Not fully sure how that works anymore (first and only time I did it was 15 years ago) but back in the day it was pretty straightforward if you weren't maintaining property and investments back in Canada. Consult Google for details.


----------



## simsonk (Dec 18, 2013)

The last I checked that there is a two year wait before you can declare yourself as a Non-Resident Canadian. That would mean that you cannot own any property or have an address listed in Canada. I'd check with Immigration Canada just to be sure. It is the Govt after all.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

you should consult with an accountant. do not inform the CRA that you are leaving [most accountants will tell you this]. if you search the dubai forum for this topic you will find tons of info, some of it from me.

but the gist of it is that you need to show you have no intention of returning to canada and therefor sever all residential ties. there is no waiting period for this. you can be a non-resident the day you leave the country.

but the first question is, are you on a short term contract? if yes, then difficult to show you aren't returning and therefor you would still be considered a resident and liable to file taxes claiming your worldwide income.

if not, if it is an indefinite contract or you are made an employee over here with a uae company then it's much easier. 

i'd suggest you search the dubai forum first, then if you have more questions post in the dubai forum. if you would like a recommendation for a canadian accountant who specializes in non-res stuff then pm me and i can forward you the info for my guy. he was great and did everything remotely with us after we had already moved here.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

simsonk said:


> The last I checked that there is a two year wait before you can declare yourself as a Non-Resident Canadian. That would mean that you cannot own any property or have an address listed in Canada. I'd check with Immigration Canada just to be sure. It is the Govt after all.


there is no two year wait but perhaps the reason you are thinking two years is that once a person has been non-resident for a period of two years they may then cash out any rrsp's or pension funds at the capital gains tax of only 25% instead of having to file it as income.

and on that note, when leaving canada, if your intention is to maintain non-resident status, be sure to notify your bank and have the rrsp's designated non-resident accounts. you can keep them, you just can't contribute any longer. it is also okay to keep a bank account [non-resident] and a credit card [we kept our visa and use it sometimes for online and when we go home, way easier at the gas pump!]. just make sure the bank has your current non-canadian address. don't give the CRA any reason to think you aren't a non-resident.


----------



## simsonk (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks SammyLou - this has been more helpful. I am on a job hunt so should I find something and stay back ... I will certainly approach ya for the tax guy to get things moving for me.


----------

